# Cannot buy from Adobe!



## martti (May 4, 2015)

This is crazy. Adobe marketing is so incredibly idiotic I have never seen anything like it.
I live on an island here in the Indian Ocean. Legally, this is part of France but in everything that concerns trade this is something else.

So I cannot get certain things here from French suppliers or Amazon or now Adobe.
It is impossible to get to the buying segment on the Adobe website. The told me it is because I have a 'hosts' file problem. Well, I fixed that problem whic was not _the problem_ after all.

I called the suctomer service and they told me that the problem has now been solved.
Except that I cannot get the upgrade or anything else from their shop.

I confess...I will pirate it now. I have spent many hours trying to get over their idiotic distribution hurdles.
Enough. 

When I bought the LR4 I only got it while I was in Norway.
LR5 upgrade only needed a couple of emails with the French dealer. I already thought that somebody had been sacked, so easy it was.
With the LR6 it seems that Adobe has not only rehired the old idiots but also given then some speed to keep them awake until everything is ruined.

WTH is wrong with them?


----------



## expatinasia (May 4, 2015)

Reunion?

I feel for you. Having lived abroad for most of my life, some of these "international" hurdles are more than frustrating, and at the end of the day you just have to do what you have to do.

Can you not get a friend elsewhere to buy it for you and send you the activation code and you pay them back? Though I understand this does not solve the update issue.


----------



## martti (May 4, 2015)

I resolved the problem by pretending to be somebody else until the last moment.
They did not mind that my credit card was issued in France and not in Finland...PayPal did not let that little detail pass, though. It is crazy...the world in not made for expats, that's for sure.


----------



## Orangutan (May 4, 2015)

Is the problem your IP address or your physical address? If it's rejecting you based on IP address, you can avoid this problem by finding a proxy server in France that will make it appear that you're on the continent.


----------



## martti (May 4, 2015)

Yeah, you are right. I get apps for my Android using a proxy. The local provider blocks a lot of good stuff.
The thing here was that I had the free CC connection on my Adobe account. And once I had CC it was impossible to wiggle out of it. I had to get another account and identity using my middle name. It worked. I have the LR6 now. 

But seriously, would it not be nice to have a little notice by email where you have a link which takes you to the downloads and then to eBay? This kind of sellling policy is not Occidental, that's for sure. Judging by the names on the credits, I'd say there is a strong inflluence from the Indian subcontinent.


----------



## martti (May 6, 2015)

http://www.postseek.com/meta/9452f130eedc19f2a3ec9f93bf076348

There are hundreds and hundreds of dollars eagerly waiting access to Adobe's bank account but the stupid btich is playing hard to get.

The situation is unbelievable. Never seen negative marketing like that before. Guess it is possible when you have a monopoly but WHY?


----------



## ks2015 (May 7, 2015)

Cannot activate Photoshop from Sri Lanka via credit card payment to their site, but the facility is available to India just 22 miles away!
They need their head examined.


----------



## martti (May 7, 2015)

What if you try to make another account with a new email adress and lie to them that you are in India.
Then cross your fingers and mumble something powerful when you enter your credit card details.
That's what I did. PayPal did not let it pass but my Visa was accepted even though it is based in France. 

Frankly I do not understand what they are thinking.


----------

